
Sweeping internal Facebook memo: “I have blood on my hands” - doctorshady
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/09/sweeping-internal-facebook-memo-i-have-blood-on-my-hands/
======
personjerry
Original piece, with almost-full version of the memo:
[https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/craigsilverman/facebook...](https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/craigsilverman/facebook-
ignore-political-manipulation-whistleblower-memo)

~~~
gundmc
Discussion of the Buzzfeed piece:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24474343](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24474343)

~~~
dang
We've merged the comments thither. Thanks!

